# Visor......



## evs9684 (Sep 15, 2007)

So... my passenger side visor snapped off last week with little effort, I have been reading about common problems on here with the visors. I went to GM Parts Warehouse and ordered a new one for $170 because i couldn't find one on eBay etc.... So now i checked my order status and it says "On order" and now i have found one that was just listed on eBay used for around 60 bucks... The GM parts warehouse site has no contact info at all to cancel my order...

My question to everyone is... Has anyone else dealt with this website? Im assuming "on order" means they don't have the visor in stock, and who knows if they ever will since parts for these cars are becoming more and more scarce... Any advice would be greatly appreciated thanks!!


----------

